# Trivia 4/4



## luckytrim (Apr 4, 2019)

trivia 4/4
DID YOU KNOW...
There are 613 Commandments in the Torah.

1. In what Musical Film would I hear a song called ‘I’m a  Mean, Green Mother 
From Outer Space” ?
2. In 1967 Albert DeSalvo confessed to killing 13 women ; What  nickname did 
the Newspapers give him ?
3. Who Am I ?
Formerly an aerospace engineer, my abilities and love of the  sport led me 
through 13 years on road-racing circuits, including the 12  Hours of Sebring, 
in which I posted two class victories. In 1977, I qualified  for and raced in 
both the Indy 500 and the Daytona 500, being named Rookie of  the Year in the 
latter. My autobiography, "_____  _______ : A Life at Full  Throttle", was 
published in 2005.
4. I play a double B flat tuba. Why is it called "double B  flat"?
5. From which electrical law do we get the formula  V=IxR?
6. In which country is "Madame Butterfly" set ?
7. Who is the "King of Ragtime"?
8. Which actor appeared in "American Graffiti", "The Goodbye  Girl" and 
"Jaws" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
With winds of 210 MPH at landfall, hurricane Katrina (2005) is  the strongest 
hurricane to strike land.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. ‘Little Shop of Horrors’
2. The Boston Strangler
3. I am Janet Guthrie
4.  It plays two octaves below middle C
5. Ohm's Law
6. Japan
7. Scott Joplin
8. Richard Dreyfus

CRAP !!
With 210 mile-per-hour winds at landfall, Hurricane Camille  (1969) is the 
strongest hurricane to strike land.


----------

